# Puppy Having diarrhea on Orijen puppy large breed



## SIMBABOII2332 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello everyone i recently changed my pups food from royal canin German junior to orijen large breed puppy the reason i have changed the food because he was not growing fast on royal canin but now after changing the food he is continuously having loose not liquid but can be termed as mushsish stools even tried changing the food very slowly but whenever i feed him only orijen he has loose mushsih stool kinda like diarrhea and also he is not growing very fast compared to my other pup who was double the size when he was 4 months old. 4 month old pup looks very much like 3 month old pup and please tell me how to introduce the food in correct manner 
and here is the photo of my 4 month old pup . please tell me wether he is going correctly or his growth is stunted


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Orijen has this reaction with many dogs, so your dog may not be able to tolerate it. Are there other brands available to you?

Always transition with small amounts of new food mixed with old, taking a week or two to change eventually transitioning out the old food. 
If stool gets loose, go back to previous amount fed (where stool was solid) and hold at that amount for a few days until his gut gets use to it. Then increase again. This is called "bowel tolerance". 

Digestive Enzymes (helps to assimilate food) & ProBiotics (keeps the "good" bacteria in the gut) may help. This one is on iherb who ships internationally: https://www.iherb.com/pr/Dr-Mercola...ve-Probiotic-For-Cats-Dogs-3-17-oz-90-g/82301 



Puppies should NOT grow fast. And you cannot compare dog's sizes to each other. They are ALL different!


Moms


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

1) you don't want your pup to grow fast. slow is good...as long as you're feeding the correct amount and good enough food.
2) where are you located? And what foods are available there?
3) switching foods => there are plenty of posts in these forums about it. Just do a quick search and you can find it.
4) your pup looks fine in those pictures.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The Orijen may be too rich for your pup or you may be feeding too much. I also always recommend a fecal test, that includes checking for Coccidia and Giardia, to make sure the diarrhea isn't caused by parasites. 



Pups should grow slowly and, as others have said, at the rate they are meant to grow. Don't compare.


----------



## SIMBABOII2332 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello thanks understood !!


----------



## SIMBABOII2332 (Apr 27, 2019)

hello im located in New Delhi,India yes we do have other brands available too
Taste of the Wild Dog Food.
Arden Grange Dog Food.
ACANA Dog Food.
Farmina's N & D Dog Food.
Hill's Pet Nutrition Dog Food.
Drools Focus Dog Food.
Orijen Dog Food.
Eukanuba Pet Food
Pedigree and pedigree pro
Royal canin 
and other local brands which i dont usually trust 
thank you for responding


----------

